# Japanese invent elastic water



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

To quote my friend Sin - "Oh, those wacky Japanese!" 

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Japanese-Elastic-Water-Plastic-Tokyo,news-5635.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If it can replace plastic, I'm all for it


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Soon the baggers at your local supermarket will be going "paper or elastic water?"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

If I stick it on my head will drown or suffocate???


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Could it be used for fog juice?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

..Thats nothing new we have several flavors of the stuff its called Jello:googly:


----------

